# Lox!



## 73saint (May 2, 2018)

Since making my first Pastrami, I have been bitten by the curing bug.  I now have another brisket in the fridge (one week in) as well as a pork belly, for bacon.  Well, that takes some time, so Friday, while at Sams, I thought, now I can make SmokinAl's Lox recipe(https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-lox-with-recipe-steps-plenty-of-q-view.106029/)!  I've been dying to try it and they have pretty good salmon here at Sams. 

Started out with my two filets, trimmed the belly and tail. 







In the saltwater bath for 30 minutes.  I have one gallon of water and two cups of pickeling salt.  I'm not a science whiz, but I noticed something cool while this unfolded.  In adding ice to the bath, trying to get the solution under 40 degrees, the salmon floated to the top.  I actually used the ice cubes to get the fish fully submerged.   Was quite the challenge.  Now hold on to that thought...






Out of the salt bath, rinsed and dried off (I cut the brown out after the smoke, found that to be much easier.  Just made two angled cuts down the length of the bloodline on each side and it was gone-pecan)






Now for the cure mix.  (**I should note the two filets were a little over 5 lbs before trim, right at 5 after trim).  1 tsp cure # 1, 1&1/2 cups of kosher salt, 1&1/2 cups raw sugar & 2 tbsps of white pepper.  Mix it all up well, and dredge filets, completely cover with all mixture and into a container, covered w/ a chopping block.  Added to that, a gallon ziplock full of ice to weigh everything down.  Cover the container and into the fridge for two days...















Fast forward 48 hours.  Now I take the salmon out of the mixture, rinse it off well and then soak for 90 minutes.






Remember that thought I told you to hold onto?  Well, how bout that, the fish doesn't float any more...went right to the bottom.  That cure mix must've done it's job and brought all that liquid out of the fish (Or that's what my not-too-scientific-self thinks is why it floated earlier lol).

I knew the fish was going to be smoked Monday night, and sliced up early Wednesday morning.  So on my way home from work yesterday, I stopped at a local Jewish deli & bought some everything bagels. 





They are some of the best bagels I've ever had!!  Stein's Deli on Magazine street if you are ever in the neighborhood...

I didn't take any pics of the fish on the smoker.  Had some personal issues to tend to Monday so it was late before I started, and it smoked from 10pm until 2 am while I slept (I set an alarm).  I own a Lang, and I love it.  But if you asked me what my next most favorite bbq/smoking tool is, it would have to be my Amazen smokers.  I have the 12" tube and the sawdust maze, and love them both.  If you don't own one, just go ahead and do yourself a favor and buy one (or all of em) BECAUSE IF YOU OWN IT YOU WILL LOVE IT.  Such a great product, and the owners are just super to deal with.  I used both my maze and my tube, filled with pitmaster's choice pellets and dust, and they worked perfectly. I put them in the firebox and open all the vents.  Nothing else to do except take in all the wonderful smoke those suckers produce!! At 2 am my alarm went off, I went downstairs and checked my salmon.  Everything was perfect, tube was on it's last little bit, as was the maze (I lit both sides).  Those two tools just make me happy every time I use them!!!!






I took a quick pick of the salmon before putting it (& myself) to bed.  In 24 hours or so, I'll slice it up!

OK, I woke up this morning and sliced up one of the filets, and will do the other when I get home tonight.  It came out great!  We absolutely love lox and it's so expensive down south!!  This will be a regular item in the Fenasci household from now on!!










Special thanks to SmokinAl for leading the way with a FANTASTIC lox recipe and tutorial!





Hope yall enjoy as much as we did, and are, and will....


----------



## gmc2003 (May 2, 2018)

The lox looks good. Al does have some pretty remarkable tutorials. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## zippy12 (May 2, 2018)

You nailed it!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SonnyE (May 2, 2018)

Looks GREAT! And made even better by doing it yourself!

I was eyeballing the filet at our Sam's just yesterday. They had just my style, skin off.
But I stuck with my regular 3 pound bag of frozen center cuts.
One of these dayz I will have to try making some Lox.
But my wife doesn't eat fish.

I came home and made myself a quart of my Salmon Dip/Spread from two pieces of last months batch of smoked Salmon. You might like to try it with your trimmings?
I like it because it stretches my Salmon a long ways.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2018)

Boy for your first try, you sure hit one out of the park!
That lox looks absolutely delicious!
Wish we had a Jewish deli in this area, when I lived in Ft. Lauderdale they were all over the place.
I would love to get my hands on a good bagel like the one's you have!
Anyhow, awesome job & congrats on getting a spin on the carousel!!
Al


----------



## 73saint (May 2, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> The lox looks good. Al does have some pretty remarkable tutorials.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the points. You’re right, Als step by step makes you want to try it!!


----------



## 73saint (May 2, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Looks GREAT! And made even better by doing it yourself!
> 
> I was eyeballing the filet at our Sam's just yesterday. They had just my style, skin off.
> But I stuck with my regular 3 pound bag of frozen center cuts.
> ...


Thanks Sonny!  We love making salmon dip, I’ll have to try that!!


----------



## 73saint (May 2, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Boy for your first try, you sure hit one out of the park!
> That lox looks absolutely delicious!
> Wish we had a Jewish deli in this area, when I lived in Ft. Lauderdale they were all over the place.
> I would love to get my hands on a good bagel like the one's you have!
> ...


Thanks Al, I couldn’t have done it without you!!

Let me know if you want me to send you some of those bagels.  Be happy to grab you some next time I’m there!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2018)

73saint said:


> Thanks Al, I couldn’t have done it without you!!
> 
> Let me know if you want me to send you some of those bagels.  Be happy to grab you some next time I’m there!



Ha Ha!
That is really nice of you to offer, but I think I would be sending you money all the time for bagels.
I've been out of Lauderdale for 13 years now & am finally getting used to Publix bakery bagels. If I had one of your bagels, it would be like giving an alcoholic a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue! Enjoy your lox!!
Al


----------



## tropics (May 2, 2018)

Very nicely done I use the same method as You and Al and I am out of Lox. LIKES
Richie


----------



## normonster (May 2, 2018)

Holy Friggin Christ!! Damn that looks good.

The only problem I have with smoked salmon is that I can't stop eating it once I start!

Beautiful work. Thank you for sharing 

 tropics


----------



## crazymoon (May 2, 2018)

73S, Nice post and awesome looking lox!! like


----------



## 73saint (May 2, 2018)

normonster said:


> Holy Friggin Christ!! Damn that looks good.
> 
> The only problem I have with smoked salmon is that I can't stop eating it once I start!
> 
> ...





crazymoon said:


> 73S, Nice post and awesome looking lox!! like



Thanks Normonster!  I’m the same way, so I vacuum sealed it all before we even got into it!

Thanks crazymoon, I appreciate the compliment and the like!


----------



## link (May 3, 2018)

This looks fantastic! I have always wanted to try making lox. I may have to give this a shot.


----------



## 73saint (May 3, 2018)

link said:


> This looks fantastic! I have always wanted to try making lox. I may have to give this a shot.


You’ve got to try it then.  It’s super easy and considering how long curing normally takes, it’s a relatively quick return on your time investment.


----------



## 73saint (May 3, 2018)

After coming home last night and slicing the rest of my Lox up, we ended up with quite the bounty!  Can’t wait to do this one again!!


----------



## idahopz (May 3, 2018)

Man, that looks good. Unfortunately salmon is so expensive in my area I have not mad any kind of salmon product in quite a while. I need to learn how to fish for salmon - we have land locked salmon in our area. :D


----------



## meatsweats86 (May 3, 2018)

Nice work. I am thinking about doing the same with the salmon from Sams club. How does it taste compared to the store bought lox?


----------



## 73saint (May 3, 2018)

Both my fiancée and myself think it’s better than store bought. By a long shot.  The smokiness is so much more distinct but not overpowering.  The texture and chew is identical to store bought. Plus, I’ve got 7 large packs, and we ate a ton, for about $45 worth of salmon. Would have cost $100 easy to buy what we made. If not more.

I should also mention that we got two meals out of the belly and tail that we trimmed.  So if you count that, it’s an even better deal.


----------



## ghoster (May 3, 2018)

73S, great post.  I'd been considering the mazen tube for sausages. Hadn't thought about doing Salmon.  Wife loves the smoked salmon, and I've gotta say, looking at your pic of the loaded bagel ready to eat, it looks awesome. Its starting to cool down here in Aus as we come into Autumn, so will give this a try.


----------



## 73saint (May 5, 2018)

ghoster said:


> 73S, great post.  I'd been considering the mazen tube for sausages. Hadn't thought about doing Salmon.  Wife loves the smoked salmon, and I've gotta say, looking at your pic of the loaded bagel ready to eat, it looks awesome. Its starting to cool down here in Aus as we come into Autumn, so will give this a try.


Thanks Ghoster!  I tell you what, everyone in the family has really enjoyed the lox, I think we’ll be doing another batch pretty soon!


----------

